

What's your favorite Javascript framework? - andrewfong

Getting a little fed up with Prototype in Ruby on Rails. What are you all using?
======
garbowza
YUI's worked pretty well for me. The documentation is decent, and the code
seems to have good support from Yahoo.

~~~
dshah
We're using YUI too. Has worked well for us so far.

------
veritas
A vote for MooTools, although jQuery is very nice as well.

~~~
nextmoveone
MooTools is the truth.

~~~
tdupree
MooTools is a fantastic library, with very solid motion tweening and decent
documentation/examples. jQuery is also a very solid library.

------
Zak
JQuery, but I haven't tried a big variety. Right now, I'm using Prototype
because that's what Weblocks uses by default.

~~~
mov
me too

------
yrashk
Prototype plus YUI, looking at jQuery

------
aston
Just curious, what sucks about Prototype? It basically fixes everything that's
broken with Javascript, which is about all I want my framework to do.

------
dazzawazza
Big fan of Mochikit. As a python programmer it's got some good pythonic
interfaces but it doesn't trample on the elegance of Javascript.

~~~
daltonlp
Second that. Mochikit has been rock-solid and a breeze to use.

------
christefano
jQuery.

------
tmm1
Prototype 1.6 has some nice new features, and mootools is cool, but jQuery
definitely wins.

------
jdavid
shouldn't the title read "whats your favorite ruby Javascript framework?"

I was hoping for info on dojo, etc....

~~~
andrewfong
I'm not sure I understand. Why can't you use Dojo with Ruby on Rails? You lose
the built-in ruby wrapper functions, but they're not required.

------
jamesbritt
JQuery, plus occasional YUI

------
jm3
prototype is fairly annoying. i use it daily but prefer moo and jquery.

------
twism
jquery... hands down

------
woid
prototype + ExtJS

